# Tag-a-long with suspension?



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

At some time I ran across a TAB with rear suspension for off-road use. I believe it was made in Germany. I can't seem to find any info on it. Does anyone have information on this bike?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Tout Terrain is the German Company you're looking for. Streamliner

I wish there stuff wasn't so expensive. I'd love one of the single wheel trailers so I can get some single track with my little guy. The Burley doesn't cut it for dirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, that is it. Thanks so much. I'll try the US distributor on Monday. My 3 1/2 year old is a little young by TAB standards, but has been riding an electric MX bike since 3 and recently learned to ride a 2 wheeler without training wheels. I'm hoping to get him the TAB for his fourth B-day the end of August.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Please let us know if you pick one of these up. I was contemplating myself on this TAB. I love the Trek Mountain Train (son started when 3 on this with no issues and he's newly 5 now). Unfortunately he still lacks the confidence on 2 wheels and doesn't like the 'bumpy side' of the singletrack on the ht. I think there's another FS TAB out there also - I'll have to look it up again. Perhaps in the UK?

A.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

just found it - surprised to find out it's an Adams. It's called a 'Shocker'. Here's a pic of the suspension.










Sorry to hijack but I thought this might be of interest.

Thanks,
A.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

That looks like a less expensive alternative, but doesn't seem to be on the Adams Trail-a-bike website. Is is still a current production model?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

It hasn't been made for quite a while.


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow - if money was no object, I'd have loved one of those w/ my son. 

FYI we used a huge BMX tire on our TAB, and ran it as flat as possible for "suspension." (You could consider a suspension post, too, but sometimes those springs can't get soft enough for a little guy!) I might worry that if real suspension was necessary, you could be exceeding what most would try on with a TAB.

Let us know how it works!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Seanbike said:


> Tout Terrain is the German Company you're looking for. Streamliner
> 
> I wish there stuff wasn't so expensive. I'd love one of the single wheel trailers so I can get some single track with my little guy. The Burley doesn't cut it for dirt.


That is pretty cool. It's nice how you can "upgrade" it to 2 wheels when the little ones outgrow the trailer.


----------



## Baxter82 (Jun 5, 2011)

c'mon guys, what are ropes for anyways?


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*- - -*

- - -


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Love my Tout-terrain Streamliner*

We have the Tout-Terrrain Streamliner. The US importer is Peter Whyte Cycles. He doesn't list it on his website. We got our Singletrailer from him, not the greatest company to work with.

I got mine slightly used in Holland.

If you live in North America and are traveling to Europe, the exchange rate is pretty good right now and remember, the prices include ~20% tax, which you could get refunded if you ask beforehand. All in all it wasn't cheap but far less than people spend on their own bikes.

I took it apart and it fit inside our fairly normal suitcase.

Having suspension is great. I don't ride over crazy stuff, but the usual roots and small rocks that disappear under a 26" or 29" adult wheel with an aware rider are very different for a kid on a 20" wheel who can't see them coming.

With the suspension on the tag-along I feel fine cruising at speed through root sections and small rocks, <3". If my child was on a rigid tag-along they would get so rattled and bucked it wouldn't be rideable, until you slowed down to a crawling pace.

My 4 yr old daughter also is still working on learning to stand on the pedals and keep her feet on them, less bounce is definitely a good thing. Fat tires are good, but since they don't have rebound damping they bounce back up afterwards.

Unfortunately it doesn't fit on a 29er for off-road use. I had a new tube welded into the pulling arm to lengthen it and increase tire clearance. This might also be an issue for very short people riding a 26" with a dropper post.

The wheelbase is long, so you have to ride very wide on corners. This makes the ladder bridges on our local trails difficult as well as tight corners around trees. But as far as riding over bumpy stuff you can ride anything you'd feel safe riding with your child.


----------



## bowhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

I was just getting ready to post our trail-albike on craigslist when I thought I'd poke around and see what these things were going for. I found this post.....I've got an Adams Shocker for sale if anyone is interested. I'm in Manteca Ca. We've certainly had some great times on this but she's outgrown it and moved on to a Scott (that she's nearly outgrown again) Anyhow, I've got one if anyone is looking. No idea what to charge because they don't make these anymore. 

Sorry, I haven't posted enough to include pictures the correct way.

3ws and 
frontier-media.com/trailabike/DSC_8732.jpg
frontier-media.com/trailabike/DSC_8733.jpg
frontier-media.com/trailabike/DSC_8734.jpg

Cheers,


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

FYI - I have a Trek Mt. Train 20" with the gears in the back, lightly used for sale. I also made a wooden stand for it when you're not using it instead of it laying on its side, included. Make an offer. Shipping - I get a discount at work still could be $25 or so.


----------



## schwinnhomegrownusa (Jul 7, 2010)

*Still want to sell?*



bowhunter said:


> I was just getting ready to post our trail-albike on craigslist when I thought I'd poke around and see what these things were going for. I found this post.....I've got an Adams Shocker for sale if anyone is interested. I'm in Manteca Ca. We've certainly had some great times on this but she's outgrown it and moved on to a Scott (that she's nearly outgrown again) Anyhow, I've got one if anyone is looking. No idea what to charge because they don't make these anymore.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't posted enough to include pictures the correct way.
> 
> ...


If you still have for sale I am interested.


----------



## bowhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

*Yes, I still have it.*

Sorry, I replied via PM, don't know if it went through. I do still have the Adams Shocker. I'm a bit surprised cause I know they don't make these anymore. I'm in no hurry as much as I'd like some little one to be able to use this rather than having it just sit.

bblee_2 at verizon.net
or call two 0 nine- four eight two six four four two.


----------



## bowhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

The Adams Shocker was sold to a fellow MTBR.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

According to the website the current model is 29er compatible.
Any chance your kids have outgrown yours yet? I'm defintiely on the market for a TT Streamliner.



Tjaard said:


> We have the Tout-Terrrain Streamliner.
> ...
> Unfortunately it doesn't fit on a 29er for off-road use. I had a new tube welded into the pulling arm to lengthen it and increase tire clearance. This might also be an issue for very short people riding a 26" with a dropper post.
> 
> The wheelbase is long, so you have to ride very wide on corners. This makes the ladder bridges on our local trails difficult as well as tight corners around trees. But as far as riding over bumpy stuff you can ride anything you'd feel safe riding with your child.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

The current picture looks the same as the one I've had for a few years. Maybe they have changed the shape or extended the bar that leads to the seat post clamp. It kind of works with 29ers, especially if you don't have a dropper post and clamp it higher on the post. You can still ride rowdy terrain, but have to remember to make a small turn over every hump in the trail or else the fender will run into the rear tire on a 29er.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The current picture looks the same as the one I've had for a few years. Maybe they have changed the shape or extended the bar that leads to the seat post clamp. It kind of works with 29ers, especially if you don't have a dropper post and clamp it higher on the post. You can still ride rowdy terrain, but have to remember to make a small turn over every hump in the trail or else the fender will run into the rear tire on a 29er.


So it's not yet for sale?


----------



## schwinnhomegrownusa (Jul 7, 2010)

*I do still have the suspended tag along*



laksboy said:


> According to the website the current model is 29er compatible.
> Any chance your kids have outgrown yours yet? I'm defintiely on the market for a TT Streamliner.


Yes I do still have it and my son is on his own custom Uber v with 24 inch wheel mod. I am in no hurry to sell like the previous owner. I paid dearly for the tag along. The suspension works great and my son loves it. My brother in law may have interests so I will check with him first. If you have interests I plan to ask 400 for it. It sold new for about 600 if I remember correctly. Most didn't want to fork out that much so they stopped production years ago. I searched for a couple years before I lucked up and found this one on the thread. I couldn't have been more pleased. Worth every penny. When we have it out we always get questions of where did we get it...? A back and tail saver for my son!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

In a similar way, it took a bit of searching, a lot of luck, and serious convincing I was not a scammer when I found and bought our Adams Shocker via a Craigslist ad, 2000 miles from where we live.

I considered the effort worthwhile, but appreciate the results.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

If you can find one, this is a pretty nice Tag A Long. The Adams Shocker.

Ours was primarily used behind the Ventana tandem, but it has seen use behind a single bike. Worked well in both applications and does really well on technical singletrack. Even tight corners were not too bad.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Paul, FWIW, I think the Adams Shocker was recalled a number of years ago.
PRODUCT RECALL: Adams Trail-a-Bike | VeloNews.com


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

laksboy said:


> Paul, FWIW, I think the Adams Shocker was recalled a number of years ago.
> PRODUCT RECALL: Adams Trail-a-Bike | VeloNews.com


Pretty certain this recall was in regards to the hitch, not the actual bike. If you notice it affects many models. Ours has the latest and greatest hitch as the Shocker we purchased did not include the hitch.

Thanks, and I will research this more.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Just did some quick research about this recall. Pretty basic and simple. Seems the two bolts securing the hitch on some hitches were not protruding beyond the locking portion of the nut. Because of this they could come loose. The remedy is installing longer bolts for the hinge clamp, that secures the hitch to the front bikes seatpost.

If we ever use it again, or if I sell it, I will verify the bolts protrude several threads as per the recall. Since these type fasteners are utilized in aviation, and that is what I have done my entire life, pretty certain I would have noticed if the bolts were short.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Let me know when your granddaughter outgrows it. If I can't get my hands on a tout terrain Streamliner, I'll be very interested in your shocker in about a year.


----------



## pomiloup (Oct 11, 2016)

laksboy said:


> Let me know when your granddaughter outgrows it. If I can't get my hands on a tout terrain Streamliner, I'll be very interested in your shocker in about a year.


Hi! new to the game of bike packing and now on the market for our daughter for a suspended tag along bike . is anyone here selling a second hand one? tout terrain streamliner ideal but open to other options ... thanks!


----------



## pomiloup (Oct 11, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> At some time I ran across a TAB with rear suspension for off-road use. I believe it was made in Germany. I can't seem to find any info on it. Does anyone have information on this bike?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


hi! did you find a streamliner ? i am looking for one now ... thanks for any tip on where to look! cheers


----------



## pomiloup (Oct 11, 2016)

Tjaard said:


> *Love my Tout-terrain Streamliner*
> 
> We have the Tout-Terrrain Streamliner. The US importer is Peter Whyte Cycles. He doesn't list it on his website. We got our Singletrailer from him, not the greatest company to work with.
> 
> ...


hi! le me know if yu are selling your tout terrain tag along ! cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

pomiloup said:


> hi! did you find a streamliner ? i am looking for one now ... thanks for any tip on where to look! cheers


I got a Streamliner directly from Tout Terrain, but it was about 8 years ago or more. My son and I rode it everywhere including pretty rugged MTB trails and even did a Super D race with it. I've since sold it to a friend who is also loving it. If you can get one they are very well made and ride great.


----------

